# The Bloody Red Oscar...latest update



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

This has been an ongoing topic of discussion on this forum ad many others, with many differing opinions about these fish owned by a gentleman in the Philippines. Pinoy_Ozkar first posted these pictures on Monsterfishkeepers.com.

















Opinions ranged from 'Obviously dyed' to 'Clearly a new color morph' to 'Must be selectively line-bred for these colors' to the obvious 'OMG! I want one....where can I get one?' :lol:

About a 6-7 months ago he posted a follow-up of his beautiful fish with this picture.









You can clearly see the growth of these fish, and also the beginnings of the adult coloration beginning. This caused some people to switch sides on the 'Are they dyed' question. But there can be no question, regardless of your preference for Tigers, Lutinos, Reds, or whatever, that these are some beautiful fish.

Flash forward to this past week, where Pinoy_Ozkar posted his latest update of these fish. I'll just withhold any comment and let you decide for your selves. Thank you to Pinoy_Ozkar for allowing me to post these pictures!


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

It is my understanding that they are line bred. If they were in fact dyed, it surely would've faded by now. With that said, they sure don't seem to exhibit the growth rates of my Oscars. One of mine hit a foot in six months from 2". The others I've had have been close in growth.

Regardless, they are very attractive looking Oscars. I'd get one if I could. 

Wait. Are the Blood Reds the small ones or the large ones in the last photo? If they are the large ones, disregard everything I said above (I was assuming the small ones in the last photo are the original Blood Reds).


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Not that I think they are ... but my first instinct upon seeing the first pics were glowfish oscars instead of danios.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm on the obviously dyed side!


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wait tho, I do see two in there still colored like they were before...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The first time I saw the first pics of them (first pic above) I assumed they were dyedâ€¦

When I saw updates half a year later and they were still redâ€¦ I thought maybe they are line bredâ€¦ or maybe he posted pictures of more recently dyed fishâ€¦

The third pic above shows several Lutino Red Oscarsâ€¦ and a couple smaller Redder Oscarsâ€¦ are the small Redder ones in the last pic the Blood Reds and the others Lutino Reds?

When I say â€œLutino Redâ€


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

Toby_H said:


> Thanks for the update & pics Al


Thought people would like to see them, and he was kind enough to give me his permission to use them here.

Hey nutcase, what's with the 'new' name? I see the sig line:_*Formerly known as nc_nutcase.*_ First Useless gives up fish for women, and now your not a nutcase anymore? I'm feeling very insecure right now.... :lol:


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

WHOA! Those things look feirce.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

lol

Only the name has changed Thorâ€¦ no worries 

The girl was riding meâ€¦ something about I need to grow up if weâ€™re going to have a kid soon. I told her â€œgood luckâ€


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Not enough information on these guys, at least that i can find, to say if they are dyed or just line breed. I vote line breed, but hard to tell for sure...


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

In the full tank pictures, we are talking about the two small fish right?

This may be kinda out there but I have a couple of glo-fish and the coloring of those oscars reminds me alot of the glo-fish coloring. Wonder if the O's could be genetically altered?

I do wonder about the size of those two O's. If they are over 7 months old they should be a heck of alot bigger don't you think?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Al'Thor said:


> Hey nutcase, what's with the 'new' name? I see the sig line:_*Formerly known as nc_nutcase.*_ First Useless gives up fish for women, and now your not a nutcase anymore? I'm feeling very insecure right now.... :lol:


Poor Al, it'll be ok trust me. Besides it's only one woman, and I haven't given up fish completely. I'm down to a single firemouth in a 40BR, plus a few other non-cichlids. Rest assured that I am scheming to get back into the game(Sorely miss having O's  ) w/a 100G+ tank very soon. Just haven't yet figured out if I'll buy or DIY...



Toby_H said:


> lol
> 
> Only the name has changed Thorâ€¦ no worries
> 
> The girl was riding meâ€¦ something about I need to grow up if weâ€™re going to have a kid soon. I told her â€œgood luckâ€


----------



## Slummies (Sep 1, 2008)

sorry to disturb your family gathering here guys.. but those fish are bright! where the sunnies


----------



## Technqe (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not say its not possible because I don't know but how would one dye the color of a fish


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

I think they inject them, not sure but it's certianly done.


----------

